# ,  / > Alinco >  ALINCO DJ-344

## Diman777sar

,      AJETRAYS AJ-344    ALINCO DJ-344 , ,    . 
      ,        AJ-344  --   ,  ,  .

----------


## Diman777sar

,   ,        .    .    3-        ,   ,

----------


## Diman777sar

dim777_20@pisem.net

----------


## mvg

> .
> dim777@pisem.net


 . .

----------

